# Jeux de role a Paris, France?



## fuindordm (May 24, 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de demenager a Antony (pas loin de Paris), et j'aimerais bien trouver des autres joueurs pas loins. Je peut m'amuser avec n'importe quel systeme; je connais deja D&D (tous les versions) D20, HERO, Earthdawn, Call of Cthulhu, Shadowrun, 7th Sea, etc. Le plus important c'est de trouver des personnes sympas!  Je peut jouer au moyen une fois par mois.  

J'ai 33 ans et j'ai une famille, donc je preferais jouer avec des personnes qui comprendre les devoirs de cette vie! Ce qui m'interesse dans les jeux de role,
c'est surtout le creation d'un personnage complexe et l'exploration d'un environment fantastique.  J'etais souvent DM aux etats-unis, mais mon francais n'est pas encore
assez bon pour faire ca ici!

A bientot, j'espere!
Ben Mathiesen
bmathies@dapnia.cea.fr
-----

Hello,

I just moved to Antony (near Paris), and would like to find other players nearby.  I can have fun playing in any system; I already know D&D (all versions), D20, HERO, Earthdawn, Call of Cthulhu, Shadowrun, and 7th Sea pretty well.  The most important thing is to find a group of friendly people!  I can play once a month on average. 

I'm 33 years old and have a family, so I would prefer to play with people that understand the requirements that this life imposes.  As a player I have the most
fun creating complex characters and exploring fantastic environments.  In the
US I was often a DM, but I don't yet speak french well enough to run a game here!

Hoping to hear from you soon,
Ben Mathiesen
bmathies@dapnia.cea.fr


----------



## diaglo (May 24, 2004)

D&D Original (1974) est le seul jeu vrai. Toutes les autres éditions sont juste les imitations faibles de la vraie chose.  


sorry, i don't live in Paris. but i will be visiting Europe in August. if you are still looking maybe we can hook up for a game.


----------



## fuindordm (May 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> D&D Original (1974) est le seul jeu vrai. Toutes les autres éditions sont juste les imitations faibles de la vraie chose.
> 
> 
> sorry, i don't live in Paris. but i will be visiting Europe in August. if you are still looking maybe we can hook up for a game.




C'est le version ou tous les armes faisaient 1d6?  J'avais ce livre il y a longtemps...

Combien de temps tu vas rester a France?

--Ben


----------



## diaglo (May 27, 2004)

fuindordm said:
			
		

> C'est le version ou tous les armes faisaient 1d6?  J'avais ce livre il y a longtemps...




C'est vrai. Tu as raison.



> Combien de temps tu vas rester a France?




une semaine


----------

